# Ipod classic 80Go, avec coverflow.Classement??



## vince2974 (19 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,
alors voilà petit problème sur mon ipod meme gros problème enfin pour moi.
donc je m'explique, j'ai un souci au niveau du classement de mes dossiers.
aucune problème au niveau des classements des albums complet, bien classé avec la petite image qui va bien.
mon situe au niveau des mp3 seuls, style un dossier rap fr avec tout plein de morceaux issu d'album différent que je veux regrouper ds un seul et meme dossier cover flow en gardant toute les données sur la chanson c'est à dire titre,artiste, album, années enfin toute les données sur la chanson..
comment faire??
merci de votre aide, je suis au bord de la crise de nerf.


----------



## EMqA (19 Mars 2008)

Regroupe tes morceaux épars dans une playlist.


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2008)

Avec Cover Flow, ce n'est pas possible, car ce logiciel se base sur le titre d'album pour classer ses images.

Donc, soit tu mets le nom du chanteur suivi du titre d'album et tu mets dans la partie album un titre identique genre RAP FR puis tu coches la case compilation et la Cover Flow devrait bien te ranger tes morceaux. Mais ce n'est pas l'idéale en effet.


----------



## vince2974 (21 Mars 2008)

Merci pour vos réponse.
bon je dois avouer que je suis un peu décu par ce que proposes l'Ipod à ce niveau là ms bon on va faire avec.
merci


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2008)

Je ne vois pas comment cela pourrait être géré autrement. L'iPod permet justement une grande souplesse et une organisation qui est loin d'être figée. C'est sûr qu'il faut adapter son baladeur à ses désirs, mais il y a toujours une solution. Du moins plus qu'avec la plupart des autres baladeurs non?


----------



## vince2974 (22 Mars 2008)

Je t'avouerai que je n'ai pas essayé d'autre baladeur.
ms bon je trouve quand meme dommage, qu'on ne puisse pas regrouper dans le coverflow , des chansons qui ne soient pas tirer du meme album, vu que dès que le nom d'artiste ne correspond pas, Itunes ouvre une nouvelle image de coverflow.


----------



## Franky Boy (22 Mars 2008)

vince2974 a dit:


> Je t'avouerai que je n'ai pas essayé d'autre baladeur.
> ms bon je trouve quand meme dommage, qu'on ne puisse pas regrouper dans le coverflow , des chansons qui ne soient pas tirer du meme album, vu que dès que le nom d'artiste ne correspond pas, Itunes ouvre une nouvelle image de coverflow.



C'est vrai que ça peut se montrer agaçant.


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2008)

vince2974 a dit:


> bon je trouve quand même dommage, qu'on ne puisse pas regrouper dans le coverflow , des chansons qui ne soient pas tirer du même album,


Imagine que cela marche comme ça, je ne te dis pas la pagaille. certains utilisateurs ne s'y retrouverai pas. Déjà que gérer ses musiques avec de temps en temps un espace diffèrent dans deux nom de fichiers pose problème alors que l'utilisation du iPod se veut simple et intuitive. 

Tu as des solution si tu souhaite une organisation propre a tes besoin, mais tu ne peut demander que le baladeur s'adapte a un cas unique comme le tien au détriment des autres utilisateurs.


----------



## vince2974 (23 Mars 2008)

C clair que ton raisonnement est bon ms avoue quand meme.
Le coverflow est très bien au niveau des albums complet c sur.
mais avoue quand meme que c'est assez embetant d'avoir une image coverflow pour une seule chanson.
mais bon je vais faire avec, j'ai pas encore eu le temps de regarder pour faire des listes de lecture, mais bon je suis un éternel insatisfait alors je sait que ca me conviendra pas non plus mais si ya aucun moyen de faire autrement, bah je ferai avec.


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2008)

Je sais que ce n'est pas toujours pratique d'avoir une seule chanson et donc une liste CoverFlow a rallonge. Mais bon, c'est un peu le but non? De lister tous ce qui est présent dans le iPod ou sur iTunes.

Seule solution, rassembler tes morceaux selon ton goût.

J'ai moi aussi certains trucs qui me gène avec CoverFlow, par exemple, mes films étaient tous classer a Long Métrage ou court Métrage pour le titre de l'album. Du coup, avec l'arrivée de CoverFlow, j'ai du tout renommer car je n'avais qu'une image pour tous mes films alors que j'aurais préférer avoir chaque films a part


----------



## vince2974 (24 Mars 2008)

ouais tu n'as pas tors gwen.
donc si je veux pour mon dossier rap francais par exemple, où j'ai environ 200 morceaux tout seul qui se balade, les rassembler en une seule image coverflow, qu'est ce que je peux faire?
g trouver qu'une solution qui ne me conviens pas vraiment c'est de mettre dans titre de la chanson , le titre et le nom de l'artiste et ensuite dans la case artiste et album mettre rap francais. ca marche c'est pas vraiment l'idéal.


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2008)

c'est ça, et je te l'accord, ce n'est pas l'idéal. C'est ce que je fait pour mes clips video de musique afin qu'ils soit rassembler dans Cover Flow entre autre.


----------



## iAddict (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai un problème avec le *Coverflow* de mon Ipod Nano 4GB 3eme Génération.
Alors que *les couverture d'album apparaissent sur mon Itunes*,
celles-ci apparaissent *toutes noires sur mon Ipod*. 
Ce n'est pas un grave problème, mais pour quelqu'un de carré comme moi, çela gène la maniabilité de mon Ipod. 
Et puis, quel plaisir de pouvoir voir la pochette de l'album du titre joué !! 

Merci de répondre au plus vite


----------



## iAddict (14 Avril 2008)

C'est bon !
J'ai trouvé comment résoudre mon propre problème !
Il s'agit apparement d'un problème de synchronisation.
La solution (qui va certainement vous paraitre un peu idiote..) est de brancher votre Ipod, puis de lancer Itunes avant d'aller dans la rubrique "Ipod de ..." et enfin dans "Ma musique". Là, vous trouverez une case "afficher les illustrations sur mon Ipod". Il faut décocher cette case, puis cliquer sur "Appliquer" pour que le Ipod prenne en compte cette mise-à-jour. Ensuite, recocher la case "afficher les illustrations..." et recliquer sur "Appliquer". Et...voilà !  Normalement votre Ipod lit à présent toutes les pochettes d'album !


----------

